

'Female' is a race, according to the City of Palo Alto - ziodave
http://paloalto.opendata.junar.com/visualizations/4324/palo-alto-population-by-ethnicity/

======
ziodave
The more data will be published, the more we'll understand the need for a data
curation process.

------
adsrfweraqf
omg I fucking knew it

~~~
adsrfweraqf
ahem

/s

